# i want to enter a competition



## barbell boy (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey there everyone, i am only young, 16, and i have been bodybuilding and working out for a few years now.  I have a good physique, good symmetry and good definition.  I was interested in maybe participating in a bodybuilding competition for teenagers is there anyone out there who could give me an 
idea of what i have to do, like will i have to shave my legs, get a tan and all that.  also if anyone has any photos of teenage bodybuilders who have won some comps so i can get an idea of what i would be up against - cos i am having trouble finding some.

Thanks


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2006)

shave
tan
get posing trunks
learn to pose
diet
train

welcome to IM.

good luck with your goals.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 10, 2006)

P-Funk if I am not getting ready for a contest yet but wanna practice and shit would it be gay to shave?  Do I shave everywhere meaning arms to?!?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> P-Funk if I am not getting ready for a contest yet but wanna practice and shit would it be gay to shave?  Do I shave everywhere meaning arms to?!?



just shave your toro so that you can see yourself when you pose.

for a contest you will have to shave everywhere.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't like hair anywhere but people would call me gay if I shaved everywhere lol


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2006)

who cares what people say.  if you are going to compete you have to do it.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2006)

barbell boy welcome to IM! 

if you upgrade your membership here there is an ebook on preparing for your first show.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2006)

barbell boy said:


> Hey there everyone, i am only young, 16, and i have been bodybuilding and working out for a few years now.  I have a good physique, good symmetry and good definition.  I was interested in maybe participating in a bodybuilding competition for teenagers is there anyone out there who could give me an
> idea of what i have to do, like will i have to shave my legs, get a tan and all that.  also if anyone has any photos of teenage bodybuilders who have won some comps so i can get an idea of what i would be up against - cos i am having trouble finding some.
> 
> Thanks



What kind of shape are you in now???
Height
weight
body fat %


----------



## barbell boy (Oct 12, 2006)

I am 175 cm, and around 70kgs, i know i could stand to be a little heavier but i have good figure, so dont think im scrawny, lol. i don't know my body fat percentage, how do i find it


----------



## barbell boy (Oct 12, 2006)

one more thing, would it be more ideal for me to do high weights, low reps or low weight high reps.  Because i would like to get bigger, but is it more about the tone and definition?


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

Theres nothing set in stone that you must do. Some people's bodies react differently with different things. Definition has more to do with diet and cardio then anything, more diet however! Keep your muscles guessing and keep switching up your programs and rep ranges.


----------

